# Solved: How can I Join Windows 8 basic to a domain?



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering How can I Join Windows 8 basic to a domain? (let me out aside how foolish I think to leave that feature out of any OS is) Do I have to upgrade to "enterprise"?, (I have a Windows 8.1 OS), or can I just add a "feature" To "basic"? THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

All the literature that I have seen states that only Enterprise Edition can join a domain.

For a Home or Small Office user the concept Homegroup is a far easier entity to manage.

You can find additional detailed info here: -

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/join-domain-workgroup-homegroup

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/homegroup-help#homegroup-start-to-finish=windows-81&v1h=win81tab1&v2h=win7tab1

T.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, I agree with you and the Home group assessment, however the infrastructure I must connect this to is a domain. Is there anyway I can upgrade this to an "enterprise" without purchasing an entire new OS?, This is a brand new computer, and s very suitable would much rather upgrade to an enterprise rather than return this one in order to attempt to purchase enterprise.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I have limited knowledge with regards to Corporate clients as I mainly service Small Business; Charities; Education Institutions and some private individuals. Therefore you may need someone with Corporate experience to advise you.

However, my understanding is that the Enterprise Edition is only available to Corporate clients on a multiple-licensing basis. 

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The following if for Windows 8.1; is it not the same for Windows 8? Join a domain, workgroup, or homegroup

(Since I know of no product named "Windows 8 basic" I am assuming that you mean Windows 8.)


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> The following if for Windows 8.1; is it not the same for Windows 8? Join a domain, workgroup, or homegroup


If you click on the link to the 3rd item in that article "*What is a domain*" and then scroll down to the bottom of that section it reads as follows: -



> _PCs running Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1 can't join a domain_.


Again, I must advise the OP that I am not an expert on the subject and am simply going on the info provided by MS.

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And my question for Microsoft, which I was able to send them via a survey when I visited the page again just now, is why give the instructions for joining a domain if it is not possible.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

*i am have 8.1 on this one Man, so if I'm understanding correctly there is no way to join a domain with 8, or 8.1, unless it's enterprise? That is very disheartening! Thank You for all your effort thus far, greatly appreciated. It is mind numbing to me that I could literally go get an XP computer from 2003 and connect it to a domain, yet with 2015 W8.1 Basic, no such feature? Maddening


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually this isn't new at all. You've always needed the Professional or Enterprise version of Windows to join a domain. Windows XP Home could not join a domain either, nor could Windows Vista/7 Basic or Home. 

Use the Windows Anytime Upgrade to upgrade to Windows 8.1 Professional, then you will able to join a domain. Generally people who buy computers for work environments buy the proper business class systems that come with the correct Windows licensing with them(Pro version) or use their own licensing(Open License, etc). It's not foolish to leave out business features out of a home O/S that will not be used by the home comsumer.

There is no such thing as Windows 8.1 Basic; there's only the standard Windows 8.1, 8.1 Pro, and 8.1 Enterprise.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

How about that?, I must have gotten lucky with the 5 or 6 server environments I have added computers to
Thanks for your input!, will i have to purchase anything after I select "anytime upgrade", or is that just included for situations just like this?.. Thanks For your Expertise.. Yes it is Standard 8.1, Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Just follow the Anytime Upgrade wizard, enter the payment details, and it will do a quick upgrade to Pro.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

The following is a comparative of all versions of W8.1

http://microsoft-news.com/compare-windows-8-1-editions/

T.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks I did the upgrade for $105, I.will install it to.domain later thus week.. Thanks for all your help everyone greatly appreciated, lesson learned.


----------

